# نبذة عن انظمة التبريد +التبريد بالامتصاص



## مهندس أيمن حسن (9 يناير 2010)

نتعرف اولا على تعريف كلمة التبريد
هو العلم الذى يختص بخفض الحرارة و حفظها عند درجة حرارة منخفضة عن الحرارة المحيطة بالمكان المراد تبريدة
-------------------------
تاريخ التبريد على مر العصور
تعتبر سنة 1834 سنة فاصلة فى تاريخ التبريد حيث قبل عام 1834 كان التبريد يتم بالوسائل الطبيعية :
اول من استخدم الوسائل الطبيعية هم المصريين عن طريق القلة اوporous pot حيث عند وضع الماء داخل القلة و امرار الهواء يتم تبخر جزء منها مما يعمل على خفض الحرارة(التبخير عند ثبوت الضغط و خفض الحرارة)
----
و تبعهم الهنود باستخدام الملح و اذابتة فى الماء هو تفاعل ماص للحرارةendothermic reaction فيتم خفض درجة الحرارة الماء او السائل عامة
----
و انتهى الامر مع الصينيين باستخدام الثلج
----

ظهر بعد عام 1834 عدة طرق تبريد صناعية مثل: 

التبريد باستخدام الانضغاط عام 1834
----
و تبعة عام 1859 استخدام التبريد بالامتصاص
-----
ثم التبريد باستخدام الCFC او chlorofluorocarbon و لكن لم يكن لها استخدام واسع لما لها من تاثير مضر بالبيئية و خاصة تاكل طبقة الاوزونODE ozone depletion effect
-------------------------------------------
يتم تقسيم انواع عمليات التبريد لثلاث انواع

1.	thermoelectric refrigeration systems و هى تستخدم فى تبريد الالكترونيات و الاجهزة الكهربائية الدقيقة

2.	thermo magnetic refrigeration systems

3.	thermodynamic refrigeration systems و هى ما تعنينا كمهندسين ميكانيكا  نظرا لاستخدامتها المتنوعة و الكبيرة و تنقسم لقسمين:
A.	gas(air) وتنقسم لقسمين:
I.	open system نظام مفتوح
II.	closed systemنظام مغلق

B.	vapor و تنقسم لثلاث اقسام
I.	Vapor absorption refrigeration systems
انظمة التبريد بالامتصاص 
II.	Vapor compression refrigeration systems
انظمة التبريد بالانضغاط
III.	Vapor jet refrigeration systems
ليس لها تطبيقات واسعة فى العالم الان
-----------------------------------------
نبدأ بأول نوع 
VARS

VAPOR ABSORPTION REFRIGERATION SYSTEM
او
انظمة التبريد بالامتصاص

يعتبر هو المستقبل ان شاء الله فى التبريد فى الاعوام القادمة فى العالم كلة لما فية من مميزات عديدة و توفير فى الطاقة و الاهم و هو المحافظة تماما على البيئة مقارنة بانظمة التبريد الاخرى مثل انظمة التبريد بالانضغاط vapour compression refrigeration system vcrs

و نتعرف اولا على الفوائد و المميزات التى تميزة عن الvcrs vapour compression refrigeration systemاو انظمة التبريد بالانضغاط

1- يمكن استخدامة فى التطبيقات الكبيرة و الضخمة و اعطاء كفاءة جيدة . و يستخدم حاليا فى القرية الذكية بمصر.
2-الطاقة المشغلة لة هى الطاقة الحرارية و ليست الطاقة الكهربائية كما فى انظمة التبريد يالانضغاط و هذا لة ميزة سنستطردها فيما بعد
----------
نتعرف الان على مكونات دائرة التبريد بالامتصاص
1.	absorberاو جهاز ماص
2.	pumpمضخة
3.	expansion valveصمام التمدد
4.	generatorاو مولد للبخار
5.	condenserالمكثف
6.	evaporator المبخر

او كما هى موضحة بالرسم





---------


سيتم الان شرح وظيفة و عمل كل جهاز

1. absorberاو الجهاز الماص
يتم فية امتصاص بخار الفريون المستخدم بالدائرة و القادم من المبخر evaporator عن طريق المادة الماصة الموجودة داخل الجهاز الماصabsorber و تحويلة الى سائل ثم ينتقل المحلولsolution المكون من الفريون و المادة الماصة الى المضخة 

2. المضخة pump
يتم فيها نقل المحلول المكون من المادة الماصة و الفريون الى المولد 

.3المولد generator يعمل المولد على تسخين المحلول (الفريون+المادة الماصة) بغرض فصل الفريون عن المادة الماصة لان المادة الماصة قد تمت عملها بنزع الفريون من المبخر و هى الان غير مرغوب فيها فيقوم المولد بتسخين المحلول و فصل الفريون عن المادة الماصة معتمدا على وجود فرق فى درجات غليان الفريون و المادة الماصة(حوالى 150 درجة سليزية) ثم يذهب الفريون مكملا دورتة عند المكثفcondenser بينما يرجع المادة الماصة الى الماص absorber عن طريق صمام التمددexpansion device

-------

يجب ملاحظة عدة امور

1)	يوجد مستويين فى الضغط فقط 
حيث ان ضغط المكثف=ضغط مولد البخار=الضغط العالى 
و ضغط المبخر=ضغط الماص = الضغط المنخفض

2)	اعلى حرارة فى الدائرة هى حرارة المولدgenerator تليها درجة حرارة المكثفcondenser تليها حرارة الماصabsorber و اقل درجة حرارة هى للمبخرevaporator بالطبع

3)	يمكن ان يكون حرارة الماص اكبر من حرارة المكثف و هذا يعتمد على الماء ببرج التبريدcooling tower هل مر بالماص اولا ثم المكثف ام العكس. و الذى يمر علية اولا تكون حرارتة اقل

4)	يجب ان يكون هناك فرق فى درجة غليان المحلول الموجود بالماص و درجة حرارة الفريون .على ان تكون درجة غليان الفريون اقل من درجة غليان المحلول بحوالى 150 درجة حتى حتى يعمل المولد على فصل الفريون من المادة الماصة 

5) كما ذكرنا مسبقا يعتبر نظام التبريد بالامتصاص موفر جداا للطاقة حيث ان الطاقة المشغلة لة يتم اضافتها فى المولد (على اعتبار ان طاقة المضخة مهملة لصغرها)و هذة الطاقة اما ان تكون اتية من 
1)exhaust gasesغازات العوادم و هذة طاقة لا ندفع فيها اى اموال بالعكس فاستخدامها يوفر حتى لا نطرد الغازات و بها حرارة دون الاستفادة منها
2)geothermal energyاو الطاقة الارضية حيث يتم دفن المولد تحت الارض بعمق معين و هذا يولد حرارة عالية
3)الطاقة الشمسية
4)gas or liquid fuel
و على هذا الاساس فنظام التبريد بالامتصاص يمكن تشغيلة باستخدام طاقة قليلة جداااا و لهذا فان هذا النظام يستخدم فى الاماكن النائية التى يكون فيها نقص فى الكهرباء 
----------
من السابق نستنتج ان التبريد بالامتصتص قلل من تلويث البيئة بعدم استخدامة للكهرباء 
-----------------
 انواع موائع التشغيل داخل الدائرة
nh3+h20 1حيث يستخدم النشادر كفريون و الماء كمادة ماصة
h2o+libr 2 يستخدم الماء كفريون و الليثيوم بروميد كمادة ماصة
r22+dma 3يستخدم ق22 كفريون و الدىميثيل اسيتاميد كمادة ماصة

يجب ذكر ان فى الحالة 2 (استخدام الماء كفريون) لا يستخدم كثيرا و خاصة عن درجات الحرارة المنخفضة لان من المعرف ان الماء لها درجة تجمد منخفضة جداا بالنسبة للفريونات الاخرى0c و لهذا يمكن ان تتجمد داخل المواسير
كما ان الليثيوم بروميد هو ملح و هنا تظهر مشكلة امكانية تبلورة مما يسبب ايضا مشاكل و انسداد فى المواسير
------------

-----------------
حساب معامل الاداء لدائرة التبريد بالامتصاص
COP=Qe/Qg
معامل الكفاءة=كمية الحرارة من المبخر/الحرارة المضافة للمولد
---------
لتحسين معامل الاداء يتبين من المعادلة السابقة انة يجب تقليل Qg و زيادة Qe
يتم تركيب مبادل حرارى بين (المضخة و صمام التمدد) و المولد و هذا يعمل على تقليل الحرارة الازمة للمولد اى تقلQg

كما زيادةQe عن طريق double effect vapor absorption refrigeration system
و يتم فية استخدام اكتر من مولد و هذا يعمل على فصل المادة الماصة من الفريون جيد و يتم استخدام اكثر من مبادل حرارى مما يقلل من الحرارة اللازمة للمولد




--------------
لنا تكملة ان شاء الله لو الموضوع عجبكم
و اى حد عندة اسئلة يتفضل

أيمن حسن..


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (9 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جاسر (10 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم

عرض ممتاز , بارك الله فيك

تحياتي


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (11 يناير 2010)

شكرا محمود و جاسر على المشاركة فى الموضوع
اتمنى يكون افادكم


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (12 يناير 2010)

بعض الصور التفصيلية



























صورة لنظام حقيقى
http://www.annauniv.edu/ctdt/*******s/mechanical/images/energy6.jpg


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (14 يناير 2010)

ان شاء الله قريب هنزل موضوع عن الالتبريد بالانضغاطvcrs


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (21 يناير 2010)

الموضوع مش عاجبكم ولا اية


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (5 فبراير 2010)




----------



## إبن جبير (8 فبراير 2010)

أشكرك م/ أيمن ، بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## م/عادل حسن (8 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم وجزاكم الله خيرا
موضوع جميل


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (10 فبراير 2010)

> أشكرك م/ أيمن ، بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً



شكرا و بارك الله فيك يا ابن جبير


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (14 فبراير 2010)

> شكرا اخى الكريم وجزاكم الله خيرا
> موضوع جمي


و جزاكم خيرا مثلة


----------



## محمود (ميدو) (4 مارس 2010)

الله ينور عليك يا باشا ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## dilyaro (10 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك مشكور من صميم قلبي


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا محمود(ميدو) على المشاركة


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا dilyaro على المشاركة
اتمنى الموضوع يكون عحبكم


----------



## عليما (18 مارس 2010)

موضوع اكتر من رائع حقيقه


----------



## mohammedman (26 مارس 2010)

very very ميرسي


----------



## سعد العادلى (30 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (6 أبريل 2010)

شكرا عليما و محمد و سعد على المشاركة


----------



## zaki5555 (10 أبريل 2010)

معلومات مفيدة ونريد المزيد و الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (12 أبريل 2010)

شكرا يا زكى

ويا رب الموضوع يكون عجبكم


----------



## Eng.sae (12 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (12 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## بسيوني حسن (13 أبريل 2010)

اللة يانور عليك من علمة بس لو فية عندك الحميات الخاصة بهذة الاجهزة


----------



## fatehy (21 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله ماشاء الله عليك 
والله يا ابنى من قلبى برافو عليك اسلوب جميل وعلم وفير ماشاء الله جعل الله عدد حروفه حسنات تضاف الى حسناتك والى الامام اوعى تهبط عزيمتك انت ماشى حلو جدا وبارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك فانت فخر للمنتدى.


----------



## wella80 (22 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس
بصراحة أنا كنت متخيل نظام الامتصاص معقد جدا لكن بشرحك للنظام بطريقة واضحة وبسيطة جعلنى أفهمه جيدا 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (23 أبريل 2010)

> جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس
> بصراحة أنا كنت متخيل نظام الامتصاص معقد جدا لكن بشرحك للنظام بطريقة واضحة وبسيطة جعلنى أفهمه جيدا
> جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك.



و جزاك خيرا يا باشمهندس..شكراا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (23 أبريل 2010)

> بسم الله ماشاء الله عليك
> والله يا ابنى من قلبى برافو عليك اسلوب جميل وعلم وفير ماشاء الله جعل الله عدد حروفه حسنات تضاف الى حسناتك والى الامام اوعى تهبط عزيمتك انت ماشى حلو جدا وبارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك فانت فخر للم



ربنا يكرمك يا باشمهندس..شكراا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (23 أبريل 2010)

> اللة يانور عليك من علمة بس لو فية عندك الحميات الخاصة بهذة الاجهزة



عذرا..ما المقصود بالحميات الخاصة؟؟


----------



## اسماء حامد70 (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا كنت ابحث عن هذه المعلومات جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 أبريل 2010)

> شكرا كنت ابحث عن هذه المعلومات جزاك الله خيرا



و جزاكى خيرا.. والحمد لله انك وجدتى ما تبحثى عنة


----------



## كويمشه (15 مايو 2010)

هذه ورقة بحثية في الدورة الامتصاصية


----------



## كويمشه (15 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخوتي اهديكم هدية طيبه وغالية 
وقد جربتها في اكثر من ظرف ونفعني بها الله 
إذا وقعت في مأزق او أشكلت عليك مسألة فقل 
(بسم الله لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله)
جربها وسترى كيف تنحل مشكلنك


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (18 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لكل المشاركات

و يا رب الموضوع يكون عجبكم و افادكم


----------



## abo .saqr (22 يونيو 2010)

شكرن جزيلن وربنا يذيدك كمان وكمان وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (25 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (9 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لكل المشاركات


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (10 يوليو 2010)

really very good work, and you have gained the respect of all engineers around all orgnizations.
i am working in absorption chiller technology, and i am ready to cover all questions concerning this technology.

good luck eng.ayman with best regards as always


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (11 يوليو 2010)

thank you so much Eng,Roshdy for participating in the topic,,

could you please attach here any REAL photos for the system you are working on??


----------



## eng.zahid (23 يوليو 2010)

مشكووور على هذي المعلومات ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخ زاهد على المشاركة


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (9 أكتوبر 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المشاركة


----------



## مستريورك (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع.*​


----------



## sayedsarhan (27 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااا والف شكر على هذه المعلومات الرائعه
انا كنت قلبت الدنيا على معلومات زى دى ولم اجد
وارجو منك لو تضيف معلومات اكتر عن الشغل العملى
زى المواد المسخدمه
وانواع المواسير المستخدمه كنت سمعت ان مينفعش المواسير النحاس علشان هى بتتفاعل مع مائع التشغيل ويتأكل
واين نحصل على موائع التبريد
و*معلش ايه هى الماده ق22و الدىميثيل اسيتاميد
**r22+dma 3يستخدم ق22 كفريون و الدىميثيل اسيتاميد كمادة ماصة
ارجو معلومات اكتر عنهم واين نحصل عليهم
*وتنصح انت باى مائع من الثلاثه فى الشغل العملى وايه الفرق بينهم فى الاستخدام*
اسف طولت عليك فى الاسئله
بس انا بصراحه مصدقت ولقيتك
انا كنت بدور على معلومات زى دى من زمن ومش لاقى
انا مشروعى واقف عليها ومش لاقى اى حد فى مصر كلها يفدنى
فارجو منك الرد على الاسئله 
والف شكر مره تانيه على المعلومات الرائعه دى

*


----------



## hvac giant (1 نوفمبر 2010)

رائع جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mottohotto (2 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على المجهو و تسهيل المعلومه المعقده لدى معظم الفنيين 
لماذا لم يعمم هذا النظام اذا كان موفر للكهرباء و صديق للبيئه ؟
لماذا معظم الفنيين يصعب عليهم التعامل او فهم معلومات عن هذا النظام ؟
حتى اثناء الدراسه لم يستوعب اى طالب فى المعهد او الثانويه الصناعيه هذا النظام 
هل لانه معقد ؟
ام انه غير منتشر ؟
ام يلزم الاحتكاك معه لفهمه و ان كان كذلك فهل من ملف فيديو يقوم بتحميله من يعمل فى هذا المجال ليوضح لنا اكثر كيف يعمل هذا النظام 
ارجو من المهندس رشدى و المهندس ايمن التعاون فى هذا الموضوع بعمق اكثر 
شكرا


----------



## korzaty (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكور جدا جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين*


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

Eng. Ayman,
How are you doing brother, i am truly sorry for delaying the replies, i was wallahy very busy to death but i can not be busy from my brothers in ARAB-ENG.
i will attach some photos for the P&ID of the absorption cycle where i work for.
i would love to receive any comments


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*Absorption cycle of BROAD AIr Conditioning*

Dear engineers,
Here you could find the P&ID for the Absorption cycle from BROAD AIR conditioning.
And the surprise is it could be able now to find the absorption chiller with the lowest capacity around the world
and when i say the smallest capacity i am talking about 6 TR (Six tons of registrations only)
it is called micro absorption chiller invented only BY BROAD air conditioning and it can cover a space of 200 meter square using the hot water, natural gas or solar system to generate heat for the lithiume Bromide.
and guess what the cooling Tower is Built in and packaged with pumps.
consuming only 4 KW as electrical load per hour.
it is a piece of gold.
Enjoy the catalog every body.


----------



## جدتى (24 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اوى على المجهود الجميل وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك بجد الموضوع ده جامد13


----------



## helal73 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## اميل نور (26 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يااخ ايمن اتمنى ان يزداد اهتمامنا باسخدام الطاقه الجديده وايضا الطاقات العادمه والمهدره كما الفت نظر الاخوه الى انه يمكن توفير المياه عن طريق عمليات التبريد بالاضافه للطرق الاخرى .


----------



## Eng\Ashraf (26 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amrabdrabou (17 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا( لا تنسوا صيام الثلاث البيض انشاء الله اليوم وغدا وبعد غد ) اللهك تقبل منا يا ارحم الراحمين


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (17 يناير 2011)

موضوع مميز من شخص مميز

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في موازين حسناتك

تحياتي


----------



## eng - mahmoud (17 يناير 2011)

شرح عظيم ومجهود رائع


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (16 مارس 2011)

شكرا لكل المشاركات

يا رب الموضوع يكون افادكم


----------



## تمام حمود (24 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الحيم وبه نستعين 

اولا هنالك طيقه للتبريد جيد واقل كلفه
1- بعزل الغرفه بدقه وحرفيه ب الفلين ب السماكه0( التبريد له سماكه و التفريز له سماكه )
2-تجميع الظواغط على اليد 
3-وظع الظواغط المناسبه _لكل حجم غرفه ظاغط _(5امتار*5امتار)ظاغط بقوه( 5)احصنه 
4-سنعود


----------



## تمام حمود (24 مارس 2011)

:73::20:بسم الله الرحمن الحيم وبه نستعين 

اولا هنالك طيقه للتبريد جيد واقل كلفه
1- بعزل الغرفه بدقه وحرفيه ب الفلين ب السماكه0( التبريد له سماكه و التفريز له سماكه )
2-تجميع الظواغط على اليد 
3-وظع الظواغط المناسبه _لكل حجم غرفه ظاغط _(5امتار*5امتار)ظاغط بقوه( 5)احصنه 
4-سنعود:59:


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (26 مارس 2011)

مجهود رائع


----------



## محمد السيد ابراهيم (15 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا 
بارك الله لك و فيك


----------



## abdalrzaq (7 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا اخ ايمن حسن موضوع اكثر من رائع وبتمنى تكمله وبشرح مفصل اكثر لان الموضوع كثير ممتع


----------



## م احمد احمد (7 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا م ايمن


----------



## البطريق للتبريد (8 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا اخى الكريم المهندس أيمن حسن وجزاكم الله خيرا
موضوع جميل ونرجوا منك الاسمرار تقبل تحيات أخيك البطريق للتبريد.:20:


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (13 يناير 2012)

منور


----------



## محمد العطفي (13 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا وعن كل مسلم على وجه الارض خيرا


----------



## فرج فركاش (15 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اريد معرفة كيفية حساب درجة حرارة المولد فى نظام التبريد باالامتصاص عند استخدام الاشعاع الشمسى كمصدر للطاقة وهل استخدم درجة حرارة المحيط او درجة حرارة المولد لها طريقة لحسابها ارجو التوضيح


----------



## م/حسام الدين. (1 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## firasqurany (6 أبريل 2013)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## mohamd hamdy (6 أبريل 2013)

موضوع رائع
جزاك الله خيرا
احنا كنا عايزين نعمل في مشروع التخرج بتاعنا نظام التبريد في ال chiller بال absotption ونستعمل ال Solar energy
ممكن لو عند حضرتك اي معلومات او تقدر تزودنا فمواد استفيد منها ؟
شكرا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (7 أبريل 2013)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخ أيمن وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## نزيه1 (25 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
الموضوع ممتاز 
ولكن ارجو ان تطروح كتاب لطريق تصميم مبادل حراري وكيفية حساب انتقال الحرارة بين المبادل والبيئة المحيطة به


----------



## eng.malikali (27 يوليو 2014)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هدا الموضوع الممتاز ... كل التوفيق ان شاء الله :14:


----------



## احمد شوقي الجاسم (1 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله بك


----------



## Hany aly mohamed (16 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم 
بس انا اعرف ان استخدام وسيط التبريد مياه والماص لثيم بروميد واسع اﻻنتشار وهناك حلول لمشاكه....برجاء الرد هو ده مضبوط


----------



## Eng Rahmoon (30 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ايمن ولك جزيل الشكر فقد قمت بارجاع الذاكرة لما درسناه في الجامعة كم انت رائع استمر في مثل هذه المواضيع


----------



## noreldin2000 (3 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا 
موضوع اكثر من رائع 
لو تكرمت وذكرت لنا اسماء الشركات المنتجة للشيللرات 
وعرض الكتالوجات الخاصة بها


----------

